# A/c Plug In Question



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Is it a bad idea to try and run air conditioner unit off a standard outlet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes...it pulls too much for a standard circuit.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes...it pulls too much for a standard circuit.


Not necessarily - my AC is on a 15 amp breaker on the TT and I have it plugged into a 20 amp circuit on the side of the house. Both AC and fridge work just fine.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Randy A said:


> Yes...it pulls too much for a standard circuit.


Not necessarily - my AC is on a 15 amp breaker on the TT and I have it plugged into a 20 amp circuit on the side of the house. Both AC and fridge work just fine.
[/quote]

Prolonged use like that will kill the motor............. you will see to much of a drop .........


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I don't see how. I'm using proper gauged wiring and supplying a good source of energy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Randy A said:


> I don't see how. I'm using proper gauged wiring and supplying a good source of energy.


Voltage drop is directly related to the wire gauge and length of run. You are possibly okay since you are on a 20 amp circuit but I would not recommend running any other devices in the trailer. I would also recommend that you measure the AC voltage at the air conditioner to ensure it has not dropped to an unsafe level. It is unsafe to run if it is below 108 vac.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I don't see how. I'm using proper gauged wiring and supplying a good source of energy.


Voltage drop is directly related to the wire gauge and length of run. You are possibly okay since you are on a 20 amp circuit but I would not recommend running any other devices in the trailer. I would also recommend that you measure the AC voltage at the air conditioner to ensure it has not dropped to an unsafe level. It is unsafe to run if it is below 108 vac.

Better safe than sorry.
[/quote]

Agreed.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Not stepping on anyone's toes, just an electrician by trade. Typically most motors/compressors will work within 10% of the nominal voltage they're rated for. Voltage drop is usually taken into consideration for lengths exceeding 200'. What enters the equation here, is the extension cord. A 20A circuit would have 12 gauge wire (14 gauge for 15A), and using an extension cord with 12 gauge conductors, one could run a generous length without issues, though not what I'd prefer to do. A regular old consumer grade cord is probably 16 gauge and only rated for 13A, which the AC draws more, and there could possibly also be voltage drop to a level to harm the AC unit, it really depends on the length as far as the voltage drop. All that being said, it would not hurt to measure the voltage being delivered at the AC unit, if one could do it safely. I would like to stress that this subject also points out the importance of a surge guard. The one I have will not allow power to pass thru it to the trailer if the voltage level isn't safe.....one less chance of human error or damage from not knowing.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for a much more detailed explanation.....

I purchased a 20' industrial grade 10 gauge cord. I only utilize it at the home front when parking because I know my electricity is good. Since I own/operate a DJ company I also understand the importance of good electricity and utilzing a power conditioner/surge protector. It's one of my winter MOD projects that I'm going to do.



LaydBack said:


> Not stepping on anyone's toes, just an electrician by trade. Typically most motors/compressors will work within 10% of the nominal voltage they're rated for. Voltage drop is usually taken into consideration for lengths exceeding 200'. What enters the equation here, is the extension cord. A 20A circuit would have 12 gauge wire (14 gauge for 15A), and using an extension cord with 12 gauge conductors, one could run a generous length without issues, though not what I'd prefer to do. A regular old consumer grade cord is probably 16 gauge and only rated for 13A, which the AC draws more, and there could possibly also be voltage drop to a level to harm the AC unit, it really depends on the length as far as the voltage drop. All that being said, it would not hurt to measure the voltage being delivered at the AC unit, if one could do it safely. I would like to stress that this subject also points out the importance of a surge guard. The one I have will not allow power to pass thru it to the trailer if the voltage level isn't safe.....one less chance of human error or damage from not knowing.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Randy A said:


> Not stepping on anyone's toes, just an electrician by trade. Typically most motors/compressors will work within 10% of the nominal voltage they're rated for. Voltage drop is usually taken into consideration for lengths exceeding 200'. What enters the equation here, is the extension cord. A 20A circuit would have 12 gauge wire (14 gauge for 15A), and using an extension cord with 12 gauge conductors, one could run a generous length without issues, though not what I'd prefer to do. A regular old consumer grade cord is probably 16 gauge and only rated for 13A, which the AC draws more, and there could possibly also be voltage drop to a level to harm the AC unit, it really depends on the length as far as the voltage drop. All that being said, it would not hurt to measure the voltage being delivered at the AC unit, if one could do it safely. I would like to stress that this subject also points out the importance of a surge guard. The one I have will not allow power to pass thru it to the trailer if the voltage level isn't safe.....one less chance of human error or damage from not knowing.


[/quote]

Surge protector is excellent investment - when you get bad park power and soemthing goes - like the AC on my last camper 2004 springdale on a 100 degree day, and you are parked in a sunny lot.......... well thats when you needed the surge protector









I used to run my ac sproadically on the trailer to my 20amp garage outlet....... but decided to run heavier wire and put in a dedicated 30amp line .......... if you measure it at the ac and it si fine then all is good .......... i just wouldn't want folks to make a practice of it with out making sure their voltage is okay.........

Other things to consider is the size of the wire supplying the 20 amp garage circuit ........... it generally is only 12 gauge, and how far a run it is........... and if anyone put anything else on that circuit ........ I am in the building/remodeling industry and unless you do/did yourself .... i always warn people not to assume all is well.

I also have a whole house surge protector on the main panel ....... figure its just good insurance.....


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I know the wall plug is good because it was installed for outdoor Christmas lighting. The previous homeowner was crazy on that stuff and had about a dozen of them scattered around the house. We had all but two of them removed. It's a completely dedicated line, coming directy from the main box about 30 feet away. I have a very good friend who is an industrial electrician at the local power plant that does all my electrical work.

Later in the year, I hope to have an additional 30/50 amp box put in beside the standard box so I can just plug directly into it, plus plan for the future TT upgrade.

In my DJ business, I get around to alot of older facilities and some of the electicity is not very good. My power conditioner/surge protector has saved me many times from having incorrect voltage for my equipment.



clarkely said:


> Not stepping on anyone's toes, just an electrician by trade. Typically most motors/compressors will work within 10% of the nominal voltage they're rated for. Voltage drop is usually taken into consideration for lengths exceeding 200'. What enters the equation here, is the extension cord. A 20A circuit would have 12 gauge wire (14 gauge for 15A), and using an extension cord with 12 gauge conductors, one could run a generous length without issues, though not what I'd prefer to do. A regular old consumer grade cord is probably 16 gauge and only rated for 13A, which the AC draws more, and there could possibly also be voltage drop to a level to harm the AC unit, it really depends on the length as far as the voltage drop. All that being said, it would not hurt to measure the voltage being delivered at the AC unit, if one could do it safely. I would like to stress that this subject also points out the importance of a surge guard. The one I have will not allow power to pass thru it to the trailer if the voltage level isn't safe.....one less chance of human error or damage from not knowing.


[/quote]

Surge protector is excellent investment - when you get bad park power and soemthing goes - like the AC on my last camper 2004 springdale on a 100 degree day, and you are parked in a sunny lot.......... well thats when you needed the surge protector









I used to run my ac sproadically on the trailer to my 20amp garage outlet....... but decided to run heavier wire and put in a dedicated 30amp line .......... if you measure it at the ac and it si fine then all is good .......... i just wouldn't want folks to make a practice of it with out making sure their voltage is okay.........

Other things to consider is the size of the wire supplying the 20 amp garage circuit ........... it generally is only 12 gauge, and how far a run it is........... and if anyone put anything else on that circuit ........ I am in the building/remodeling industry and unless you do/did yourself .... i always warn people not to assume all is well.

I also have a whole house surge protector on the main panel ....... figure its just good insurance.....
[/quote]


----------

